# In the market for a new helmet - iXS Trail RS or 661 Recon?



## MakinMoves417 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey guys! In the market for a new helmet which will primarily be used for all mountain riding. The two that I have narrowed it down to are as follows:

iXS Trail RS - $120

661 Recon - $110

Does anyone have experience with either? If so, would love to hear your opinions! OR if you have another that you think I should check out then please post it! Thanks guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

Go by best fit. Or, if you're buying online, get both and send one back when you determine best fit. I tried on a bunch of helmets and ended up with the IXS Trail. Its got a deep shell so it comes down low on your head. I also tried and liked the design of the Bell Super, but I couldn't get a good fit because I'm between sizes.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

MakinMoves, have you looked at the TLD A1 helmet?
It looks like you are max'd out at $120, but comfort and safety are the key ingredients, a DRONE version (scaled down graphic is $139) with the other models coming in at $165. Check this poll on MTB "What helmet will you purchase next?" and TLD comes in 3rd place behind beasts like bell and giro. Instagram

A1 Helmets


----------



## MakinMoves417 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks guys! I am still looking and will probably order one here in the next week or so. May just order a couple and see which I like best! Good advice!

Stiksandstone - I havent seen those new TLD helmets yet but they look sweet!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I have the IXS Trail RS and the Bell Super.

The IXS:

- is lighter
- less coverage
- more ventilation
- smaller less adjustable visor
- looks a little more stylie
- fits true to size
- excellent retention system and pads

Bell Super

- heavier
- better coverage
- bigger nicely adjustable visor
- less vents
- not as stylie
- fits large so think about sizing down
- excellent retention system and pads

Because it's winter in the PNW and more slippery than usual I'm wearing the Bell most of the time. I can see wearing the IXS on hot days and for less gnarly rides.

They both fit my head well and are very comfortable. I like them pretty much the same although they have different pros and cons.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

I've got the Recon and I like it just fine, but there are more full featured helmets out there for the price. I got mine 6 months ago on sale for $70, which is what I think it's worth. Still, it's comfy, vents well, and has pretty good coverage. Works for me.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

Good post. Thank you.



vikb said:


> I have the IXS Trail RS and the Bell Super.
> 
> The IXS:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunnar-man (Mar 21, 2008)

MakinMoves417 said:


> Hey guys! In the market for a new helmet which will primarily be used for all mountain riding. The two that I have narrowed it down to are as follows:
> 
> iXS Trail RS - $120
> 
> ...


I have had two fox fluxes, recon and now am on the ixs. 
I really like the fit of the foxes but not a fan of the adjustment in the back. I also like the look of them for the most part but can look a little bulky on my pea sized melon. 
Tried the recon because I liked the look of it, similar to the fox but not as big but it was short lived because the rear strap dug into the base of my skull. So went back to the Flux. 
Bought the ixs and I love it. Great fit, great adjustment and the best ventilation. It is true to size so if you wear a Halo headband like I normally do, it is snug. But since the ventilation is much better I will be testing out riding more without one.


----------



## MakinMoves417 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey guys! Figured I would chime back in and give you an update on which route I went. I ended up going with the Bell Super and have been extremely happy with it so far. I have taken it on many trail rides and it seems to stay relatively cool and provides good protection. It may be a tad bit heavier than the others I was looking at but overall I am extremely satisfied. Ultimately, I went with this one because of the camera mount included. Although I do not have a GoPro, I modified it to accept my Garmin VIRB Elite and it has been working just fine. If anyone has any questions feel free to holler at me! As a disclaimer, I don't think you can go wrong with any of the helmets mentioned above... it all comes down to personal preference.


----------



## BenHolloway (Apr 8, 2014)

So if a Bell super in medium fits me well Should I consider going with the larger IXS helmet?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

BenHolloway said:


> So if a Bell super in medium fits me well Should I consider going with the larger IXS helmet?


That's what I did. Every head is different so I hesitate to say it's a sure thing.


----------



## BenHolloway (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm almost thinking I should just go with the super since it fits so well, I just feel like being different/difficult though...


----------

